# need audio driver for msi k8mm-v motherboard compatible with windows 7



## punitwalia (Apr 27, 2010)

hey, i am using widows 7 on my computer with msi k8mm-v motherboard.
it ws working well for some time.. but few days back i formated it...after that the sound is gone....i have tried to find sound driver on many websites bt i couldn't find one compatible with both...i.e. wimdows 7 and motherboard....
plz help me out...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try vista drivers if available from the msi support page for your motherboard.


----------



## froiteruzz69 (May 31, 2010)

we have the same problem....

i installed windows 7 ultimate in my k8mm-v pc with just 512 ram...

this is what i did...

1. download this file

http://uploading.com/files/m8c17c3m/VIA+VT8237R+AUDIO+DRIVER+v700+b.rar/

2. extract the file

3. run setup.exe

a pop up window saying "sorry, cant find the component... something like that"

click ok....

then finish.

and then a pop up window appear with two option....

the first is "reinstall the driver"

and the second is "the software is installed correctly"

just click the reinstall driver....... 

and the installation will proceed until it 

prompts you to restart your pc....

that's it!!!

you'll now have the audio driver for your k8mm-v motherboard.....


----------

